# 02' A6 2.7T 6MT- should I do it?



## ekimp (May 10, 2012)

Hello all,

I'm certainly a noob to vortex and the VAG scene but I've been a BMW guy for a while and currently own an S50 swapped E36 sedan that I'm currently trying to sell. 

Never thought I'd be interested in an A6, but I spotted a very maticulously maintained Pearl white 2002 2.7T 6 speed for $4400. It's a one owner car and the reason the owner is selling it is because he's just had surgery and won't be able to drive it for a few months. Like I said, I don't know much in the realm of Audis and the 2.7T, but what I do know is that the car has 165,000 miles and is running on original stock turbos. I've learned that the stock K03s can be a crapshoot and cost close to 5k in labor to replace which turned me off entirely, but does that mean I shouldn't consider the car at all?

Suggestions?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey

For the S4s but most apply to the A6

http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/Audi/B5/S4/audiforums.com_Audi_S4_Newbie_FAQ.pdf

http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/Audi/B5/S4/Audisport-iberica.com_S4_B5_Buyersguide.pdf

http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/Audi/C..._S4_and_C5_A6_Common_Problems_Buying_Tips.pdf

Cheers
Massboykie


----------

